# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Informacionet e fundit rrethe Browser-eve

## YlliRiaN

*Per fillim mendova e qe te hap nje teme te veteme rrethe browsereve ne menyre qe te kete nje pasqyre Komplete 

Dhe mendova qe ti permbledhe informacionet e fundit sa i perket fushes se browsereve:




Nese bie ndesh me rregulloret e forumit mund te fshihet tema:*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Kompania Microsoft bën të ditur se shfletuesi i saj i ri Internet Explorer (IE8) është më i shpejtë se Mozilla Firefox apo Google Chrome.

Në testimet e bëra nga vetë kompania Microsoft, në hapjen e 25 faqeve, shfletuesi IE8 ishte më i shpejti. I dyti u radhit Google Chrome, ndersa Mozilla Firefox doli e treta.

Ndërkohë që nuk janë testuar shfletuesit e Apple dhe Opera. Microsoft nuk i ka testuar shfletuesit e tjerë të Apple dhe Opera, ngase dëshiron të përqendrohet vetëm në rivalët që kanë shtrirje të mirë në platformën e Windows   deklaroi James Pratt, menaxher i produkteve në ekipin e hulumtuesve. 

Sipas Net Applications.inc, shfletuesit e Apple dhe Opera kanë më pak se 1 përqind shtrirje, kështu që ata nuk paraqesin ndonjë rrezik për Micorosoft. 
*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Edhe pse versioni i radhës së shfletuesit më të popullarizuar alternativ ka qenë i përcaktuar të paraqitet gjatë pjesës së parë të vitit 2009, nga tabori i Mozillas raportojnë se Firefox 3.5 do të vonohet paksa.

Integrimi i mundësive të shumta dhe testimet shtesë janë shkaqet kryesore të vonimit të versionit të ri Firefox 3.5. Mesi i vitit është kohë më reale për paraqitjen e tij.

Javën e kaluar Mozilla ka ofruar Firefox 3.1 beta 3, mirëpo siç deklaron Chris Blizzard nga shërbimi i taborit të Mozillas, ky version është larg nga ai përfundimtar.

Edhe pse versioni i ardhshëm i Firefoxit në formë logjike do të duhej të barte shenjën 3.1, në Mozilla kanë vendosur që shifra 3.5 do të theksojë më konkretisht të gjitha shtojcat dhe risitë me të cilat do të vjen versioni i radhës i shfletuesit.

Sipas paralajmërimeve të Mozillas, Firefox 3.5 do të sjellë përmirësime të rëndësishme gjatë ekzekutimit të JavaScript-it dhe mundësive multimediale të shfletuesit pa pasur nevojë të instalohen shtojcat e palëve të treta, si Adobe apo Macromedia*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Apple ka hyrë në luftën e shfletuesve duke lançuar shfketuesin më të ri Safari 4 beta. Kompania e ka cilësuar atë si shfletuesin më të shpejtë në botë duke i bërë konkurrencë edhe shfletuesve të njohur si Microsoft, Firefox dhe Google.

Sipas Apple, Safari 4 beta mund të hapë me shpejtësi të madhe ueb aplikacione si JavaScript. Ky shfletues është 4 herë më i shpejtë se versioni i kaluar Safari 3.2, 30 herë më i shpejtë se Internet Explorer 7 dhe 3 herë më i shpejtë se Firefox 3 në hapjen e ueb aplikacionit JavaScript.

Ndërkohë në hapjen e HTML ueb faqeve, kompania thotë se Safari 4 beta është 3 herë më i shpejtë se Internet Explorer 7 dhe Firefox 3.

Safari 4 beta është i mundshëm për shkarkim edhe për sistemin operativ të Windows dhe për atë Mac. Për të punuar me këtë shfletues, kompjuteri juaj duhet të ketë në përdorim të paktën Windows XP SP2 apo Vista. Ndërkohë përdoruesit e Mac duhet të përdorin Mac OS X Leopard 10.5.6 apo Mac X Tiger10.4.11.*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Dorën në zemër, versioni i fundit stabil i shfletuesit Chrome nga kompania Google nuk do të bëhet me shenjën beta. Ajo është larguar nga shfletuesi qysh në muajin dhjetor të vitit të kaluar, mirëpo tabori i gjigantit të internetit ka vendosur që sërish të kthej në funksion programin e versioneve eksperimentale të shfletuesve të cilët janë në dispozicion të publikut të gjerë.

Që kur është larguar shenja nga shfletuesi i shfletuesit të Google, kompania ka mbajtur dy kanale për shpërndarje Chrome  stable (stabil), në të cilin është paraqitur versioni përfundimtar i shfletuesit dhe developer, i dedikuar për ekipet zhvilluese të cilat kanë dashur të eksperimentojnë mundësitë e reja të këtij shfletuesi.

Tani Google po e kthen në jetë kanalin e emëruar beta, i cili të gjithë përdoruesve u mundëson të provojnë versionet e reja të Chrome.

Në të njëjtën me këtë risi nga Google është hapur edhe blogu zyrtar i Google Chrome, i cili i është dedikuar ekskluzivisht këtij shfletuesi.

Versionin beta të Google Chromea mund ta shkarkoni në këtë adresë.*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Tabori Microsoftit ka publikuar lajmin se gjatë ditës së djeshme  (e enjte), rreth orës 18:00 sipas orës sonë, përdoruesve do t’u ofrojë versionin përfundimtar të shfletuesit të vet internetit Internet Explorer, i cili ka evoluar deri tek versioni 8.

Pas pothuajse një viti përgatitjes, Internet Explorer 8 do të jetë në dispozicionin tonë gjatë nga dje  në 25 gjuhë të ndryshme botërore, dhe atë nga faqet zyrtare të Internet Eplorer apo nga Microsoft Download Centre, derisa tek përdoruesit të cilët e kanë të kyçur opsionin Automatic Update shfletuesi do të instalohet automatikisht.

Në të njëjtën kohë Microsoft ka publikuar edhe raportin e vet i cili thotë se Internet Explorer 8 gjoja është dukshëm më i sigurt sesa shfletuesit konkurrentë nga Mozilla e Google.

Raportin për Microsoftin e ka kryer kompania NSS Labs e cila ka publikuar se IE RC1 është madje 69 për qind më i efektshëm në njohjen e sulmeve të ndryshme nga uebi të cilat çdo ditë i ngacmojnë përdoruesit, derisa në vendin e dytë është kategorizuar Firefox, Safari në të tretin dhe Google Chrome në vendin e katërt.


Ja edhe linku ku mund ta shkarkoni  Internet Explorer 8 

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/int...e-9cd5cd36bb8d*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Google e ka acaruar edhe më tej luftën mes shfletuesve duke rritur shpejtësinë e shfletuesit të saj Google Chrome. Përveç shpejtësisë, Google ka shtuar edhe tipare të dobishme në versionin e ri testues beta 2.0.

Ndërsa për ata që nuk i pëlqejnë beta versionet, Google akoma e ofron versionin e qëndrueshëm për përdoruesit e përditshëm të Chrome, e po ashtu edhe versionin për zhvillim.

Sipas blogut zyrtar të Google Chrome, versioni i ri beta e proceson JavaScript 25 herë më shpejtë në V8 benchmark (makina në të cilën është ndërtuar Chrome) dhe 35 herë më shpejtë në Sunspider benchmark.

Chrome po ashtu ka shtuar edhe forma si autofill, zoom që kap jo vetëm tekstin por edhe fotografitë në tërë faqen, autoscroll kur ju e shtypni rrotën e miut etj.

Shpejtësia dhe shtesat e kanë bërë shfletuesin të funksionojë më shpejtë. Por shkarkuesit duhet të kenë kujdes, ngase disa raporte bëjnë të ditur se përdoruesit kanë pasur probleme me infektime gjatë shkarkimit.*

----------


## NBAlbania

Kompania Microsoft bën të ditur se shfletuesi i saj i ri Internet Explorer (IE8) është më i shpejtë se Mozilla Firefox apo Google Chrome.

Në testimet e bëra nga vetë kompania Microsoft, në hapjen e 25 faqeve, shfletuesi IE8 ishte më i shpejti. I dyti u radhit Google Chrome, ndersa Mozilla Firefox doli e treta.

Ndërkohë që nuk janë testuar shfletuesit e Apple dhe Opera. “Microsoft nuk i ka testuar shfletuesit e tjerë të Apple dhe Opera, ngase dëshiron të përqendrohet vetëm në rivalët që kanë shtrirje të mirë në platformën e Windows” –  deklaroi James Pratt, menaxher i produkteve në ekipin e hulumtuesve. 

Sipas Net Applications.inc, shfletuesit e Apple dhe Opera kanë më pak se 1 përqind shtrirje, kështu që ata nuk paraqesin ndonjë rrezik për Micorosoft.

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Duket se sistemi operativ i radhës Windows 7 qysh tani është një produkt i përpunuar bukur mirë; madje edhe lojërat funksionojnë njëjtë mirë apo edhe më shpejt sesa në Vista.

Djelmoshat nga faqja e portalit PC Perspective kanë bërë një nga testet më të detajuara sa u përket lojërave në Windows 7, duke përdorë lloj-lloj lojërash dhe shtatë kartela të ndryshme grafike. Rezultatet kanë befasuar këndshëm; Windows 7 punon më shpejt dhe më besueshëm, pa u ndaluar, derisa lojërat në të funksionojnë më shpejt sesa në sistemin e mëhershëm operativ - Windows Vista.

Sa për rikujtim, edhe pse Vista kishte premtuar shumë gjëra kur bëhej fjalë për lojërat kompjuterike, deri më sot disa lojëra në këtë sistem operativ punojnë më ngadalë sesa në paraardhësin e tij, Windows XP. Megjithatë, duket se Windows 7 do të ndryshojë këtë traditë, e madje tani për tani bëhet fjalë vetëm për versionin eksperimental të tij!*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Korporata Microsoft do të lëshojë një release kandidate (RC)  të Windows 7 gjatë muajit Maj. Ueb faqja Technet e ka paraqitur muajin Maj si kohë për shkarkimin e Windows 7 RC.

Ju nuk duhet të nguteni ta shkarkoni Widows 7 ngase kohë për shkarkimin e tij do të ketë deri në Qershor, ndërsa që as numri shkarkimeve nuk do të jetë i kufizuar.

Kur Microsoft e pati lëshuar versionin beta të Windows 7, drejtori ekzekutiv Steve Ballmer pati thënë se shkarkimi do të ishte i limituar në kohë dhe në numër prej 2.5 milionë kopjeve.

Kështu të gjithë nxituan ta shkarkojnë Windows 7 që në ditën e parë duke bërë që edhe serverët e Microsoft të mos punojnë prej ngarkesës së madhe.

Ndërkohë që versioni RC do të ketë datë tjetër të skadimit. Microsoft do ta ofrojë Windows 7 në gjuhët si anglisht, japonisht, frëngjisht dhe spanjisht, ndërsa do të mundësojë edhe shkarkimin me 32 dhe 64 bit.
*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Sipas të dhënave statistikore të javës së kaluar, shfletuesi Firefox 3 në Evropë sipas numrit të përdoruesve ka tejkaluar atë Internet Explorer.

Shfletuesi Firefox 3 sipas numrit të përdoruesve ka tejkaluar atë Internet Explorer 7, së paku thuhet kështu nga statistikat e kompanisë StatCounter. Këto janë rezultatet e matjes së javës së kaluar të shfletuesve të internetit në Evropë.

Të shtunën e kaluar në tregun evropian është shënuar përqindje prej 36.16 e pjesëmarrjes së Firefoxit, derisa kjo shifër tek Internet Explorer ka qenë 35.1%. Një ditë më pas Firefox ka shtuar përparësinë e tij me pjesëmarrje prej 37.15%.

Këtë javë Firefox ka filluar të humb përparësinë, pasi që gjendja aktuale tregon pjesëmarrje prej 36 për qind të Internet Explorerit dhe 33 për qind për Firefox.

Shikuar në përgjithësi, Internet Explorer edhe më tutje mbetet shfletuesi më i popullarizuar.*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Versioni i ri i shfletuesit të internetit nga tabori i Microsoftit, Internet Explorer 8, është lansuar për afro tri javë, mirëpo siç raportojnë analistët, në përdorimin e tij kanë vendosur vetëm rreth katër për qind e përdoruesve.

Sipas analistëve të Net Applications, nga numri i përgjithshëm i përdoruesve të cilët i ka humbur Internet Explorer, shfletuesi alternativ Firefox nga fillimi i vitit 2009 i ka grabitur gjysmën, derisa pjesa tjetër e përdoruesve kanë vendosur për shfletuesit e prodhuesve tjerë, Safari të kompanisë Apple dhe Chrome nga Google.

Shikuar nga pikëpamja globale, Internet Explorer ende mbetet shfletuesi më dominues, mirëpo pjesëmarrja e tij gjatë muajit mars të këtij viti sipas të dhënave të Net Applications ka qenë 66.82 për qind, që është përqindja më e vogël gjatë dhjetë viteve të fundit.

Firefox është radhitur në vendin e dytë me 22.05 për qind të pjesëmarrjes, që është shifra më e madhe të cilën e ka publikuar kjo shtëpi analitike ndonjëherë për të. Safari në vendin e tretë mban 8.23 për qind, derisa Opera në vendin e katërt me 0.71 për qind të pjesëmarrjes.
*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Prodhuesi i çipave Advanced Micro Devices (AMD) e la lëshuar kopjen testuese të shfletuesit të ri 3D. Ky shfletues është i dizajnuar që tju mundësojë përdoruesve shpërndarjen e lehtë të skedarëve multimedia nëpër rrjetet shoqërore.

Shfletuesi i quajtur Fusion Media Explorer u lejon përdoruesve të shfletojnë melodi dhe ti shpërndajnë video albumet nëpër rrjete shoqërore  thotë Casey Gotcher, drejtor i produkteve të marketingut në AMD. 

AMD i ka të integruara në softuer ueb faqet e rrjeteve shoqërore si Facebook, Youtube për të ngarkuar dhe shpërndarë me lehtësi skedarët. Gjatë shfletimit, përdoruesit vetëm duhet të zgjedhin videot dhe të bëjnë drag and drop për ti ngarkuar ato në Facebook apo Youtube.

Po në këtë mënyrë mund të bëhet edhe shkarkimi i skedarëve multimedialë. Më një drag and drop, skedarët mund të shkarkohen drejtpërdrejt nga Facebook dhe Youtube drejt në PC-në tuaj. Ndërkohë softuerin mund ta shkarkoni drejtpërdrejt nga uen faqja e AMD-së.




*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Firefox 3.0.10 sjell me vete rregullimin e problemit me rrëzimin e shfletuesit dhe korruptimin e memories, probleme këto të cilat ishin integruar në versionin 3.0.9

Vetëm disa ditë pas lëshimit të versionit 3.0.9 Mozilla ka lëshuar edhe versionin 3.0.10 të shfletuesit të vet të internetit Firefox në të cilin janë rregulluar gabimet e lëshuara në versionin paraprak.

Shumicës së përdoruesve versioni i ri do tu vjen me anë të funksionit të integruar për përditësim automatik, derisa mund të shkarkohet edhe nga faqet zyrtare të Mozillas.*

----------


## benseven11

Personas.Dizenjo browseri per firefox.
http://www.getpersonas.com/

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Sistemi ri operativ nga Microsoft, Windows 7, prej ditës së sotme është në dispozicion në versionin RC (release candidate), dhe atë plotësisht pa pagesë për secilin që do ta testojë.

Nuk është fshehtësi se Windows 7 që një kohë është një produkt bukur i finalizuar. Edhe kur ka qenë në njërën prej versioneve të para eksperimentale ka funksionuar në mënyrë gati krejtësisht stabile. Tanimë është në versionin RC i cili zakonisht është versioni testues i cili do të paraqitet para atij përfundimtar dhe shumë shpesh në mes dy versioneve pothuajse nuk ka aspak dallime.

Windows 7 RC do të jetë në dispozicion deri në muajin korrik të këtij viti, derisa do të jetë funksional deri në qershor të vitit të ardhshëm, që do të thotë se keni gati një vit të luani pa pagesë me të. Natyrisht, gjatë tërë kohës do të keni vërejtjen se bëhet fjalë për një produkt të papërfunduar, prandaj telashet me të mund të janë të mundura.

Windows 7 RC mund të gjendet në lidhjen vijuese të internetit: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win.../download.aspx*

----------


## Apollyon

Ku mund ta bejm download kte internet explorerin e ri?

----------


## E=mc²

Kliko ketu.

----------


## Apollyon

E keni provuar ta beni download, sepse me google chrome qe perdor une, me dalin *Oops! This link appears broken.* !! Vetem mua me del ky problem apo edhe ju te tjereve, se bej dot download!!

----------


## E=mc²

Une e kam ne kompjuter. Provoje mere me IE e vjeter qe ke ne kompjuter.

----------

